# 68 GTO Radiator



## Rosstomnagel17 (Nov 19, 2019)

New user here and was hoping for some advice.

I just replaced the radiator on my 68 GTO with an aluminum Cold Case radiator and the radiator doesn't fit perfectly in the rubber channels at the bottom. It's about an inch off. It seems these channels are welded to the radiator support and there is no way to move them unless they are taken off and rewelded. Can anyone please suggest how I can fix this or can this just be off a little resting on the outside of the channel as long as there is rubber protecting it?

Thank you.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

originals were not welded ...
the lower radiator brackets had a bolt hole and a bolt on 1 side and the other side had a tab that slid thru the slot on the radiator support
some body modified it b4 you got it 

Scott


----------



## Rosstomnagel17 (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you so much Scott. So these rubber brackets are bolted in and can be moved?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the factory cushions or insulators are u shaped and fit snuggly in the cup of the 68 bracket
they use 1 bolt and screw to the radiator support...

there are different positions ... different brackets different rubbers for 6 cyl v-8 2 row v-8 3 row and v-8 4 core 
radiators ....


can you snap a picture of what u have going on ??

they need to fit correctly for best life of the radiator....

another aftermarket part combining with factory? parts not working together

I should have spare brackets if you need them kinda a 68 only item ...


----------



## Rosstomnagel17 (Nov 19, 2019)

These are not real good but I will snap better pictures tonight. Are you saying I can move the brackets if they can be unbolted or do I need to drill a different hole in the support? the car is not on a lift so I didn't notice any bolts, I apologize. As u can see if you zoom in the left side picture it is off about an inch. Please let me know if you can see these pictures or I can email them to you for better view.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*68 radiator brackets*

I thought your radiator was out ..witch it looks like it needs to ... when u said welded brackets ...

here is what they look like out ....

with the aftermarket radiator ... make sure the lower rubber insulators fit the bracket correctly
and are not soft or badly damaged...
and they fit and cup the radiator seam correctly ...
I dont think the lower rubbers are reproduced as they are not the same as 69-72 as AMES says they are


then drop the radiator in and position it ... then re weld em

there is 3 different tank bracket variations .... that I know of ....

Scott


----------



## Rosstomnagel17 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey Scott,

Thank you for the pix and advice. Sorry for the miscommunication but I "thought "the brackets were welded in because I didn't notice any bolts but your pictures show they are bolted in and I can just unbolt them and slide them into position and screw them back in? Is this correct?


----------

